

Ask HN: Any hackers on the Central Coast (CA) - 404error

Are there any hacker meet ups on the Central Coast between San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara?
======
ryduh
It's not a HN meetup group but there is the SB Hackerspace:
<http://sbhackerspace.posterous.com/>

~~~
404error
Thanks for this I will definitely get a hold of these guys and see what kind
of stuff their up to.

Do you attend any of these meetings?

~~~
ryduh
I have. Their meetings are on Saturdays and I usually have plans on Saturdays

~~~
404error
Yeah, same here, I would be driving down from Santa Maria and my Saturdays are
pretty busy.

Thanks.

